# First Mount



## tallpaulr (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, I am looking to do my first mount and well i don't think that i picked up an easy one, I am going to try to do a strutting greater prairie chicken. I ordered a body, neck material, and a fake head. I am not sure about the process and would loves some suggestions and help. Thanks


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You are right...You didn't pick an easy one. I would keep it in the freezer for awhile and practice on Pheasants or diver ducks to begin with. Get some video's on bird taxidermy and try to learn as much as possible. It's going to be a life long lesson! Best of luck. If you have any specific question feel free to pm me!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I concur with Rick...start on something else. I've done my fair share of prairie chickens and they're not an easy bird. The biggest problem we run into is that we get either MN or ND chickens and they are shot early and lose a lot of feathers.

When was the one you're going to mount shot? I'd love to get down to SD and shoot a nice one late in the season. What's the bird numbers like in your area?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, what air sack did you buy and what head? Newmeyer's head is garbage, you need to alter the combs on it a lot for it to work...they're way too big.


----------



## tallpaulr (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info, This bird actually wasn't shot at all, he clipped the highline when I was out hunting pheasants this was in Late November so he has got some GREAT feathers. I shot a few others but he looks the best. We have a fair number of birds by us, not alot usually we get too busy hunting pheasants to get after them and they get very jusmpy late in the season when they look the best. I have the skinning part down my biggest consern is the fleshing and tanning/boraxing how do you keep them soft and plyable? or is it a skin them quick and flesh and borax and right the form? I got all my stuff through Van *****. its close to where I wnet to schol in brookings and my little sister is picking it up. Thank you guys!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bird taxidermists will use a wire wheel to flesh out birds. You're going to want to use a small metal brush to get the fat off. Then you wash the bird in water with dawn soap. Let it soak for awhile to get the grease out and then rinse several times until the water looks like something you'd drink. Rinse out, damp dry with a towel, and then dry with a shop vac on reverse or a hair dryer (make sure it's not blowing hot air).

I really think this a poor choice to start on. You're going to ruin the bird and not be happy with the finished product. It is a tough bird to do, especially that pose. I highly recommend getting some instruction (through person or videos) and practicing on some other birds before trying this one. It sounds like a really prime bird.


----------

